# cocchio



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Voglio chiedervi se la parola _cocchio _si usi ancora.

Precisazione:
Si tratta piuttosto d'un arcaismo sostituito ormai da _carrozza_, oppure si capisce il suo senso "automaticamente"? Ve lo chiedo perché questa parola l'ho vista solo nei dizionari, ma non l'ho sentita (né vista) mai usare. 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

In realtà neanche carrozza si usa più tanto, per mancanza di tali mezzi. Comunque, non vorrei sbagliare, ma tutti in Italia dovrebbero conoscer il significato della parola cocchio. Dal mio vocabolario: "carrozza signorile trainata da due o quattro cavalli",


----------



## stella_maris_74

"Cocchio" è una parola che ricordo di aver sentito solo nelle fiabe, ad esempio il cocchio di Cenerentola.


----------



## Youngfun

Mai sentito "cocchio", ma riesco a dedurne automaticamente il significato da "cocchiere".


----------



## Blackman

Sarà perché mio nonno noleggiava cocchi, cocchieri e cavalli, ma per me è una parola che identifica un mezzo di trasporto ben preciso. Per il resto sono d'accordo con Stella: non ricordo altro che la zucca trasformata in cocchio in Cenerentola.


----------



## Lorena1970

Cocchio esiste e identifica un ben preciso mezzo di trasporto, concordo con BM, ma oggi il termine non si usa più perché tale mezzo di trasporto è praticamente inesistente.


----------



## Youngfun

Le carrozze nel centro di Roma per i turisti, oppure quelle nei parchi per i bambini, si possono definire _cocchi_?


----------



## longplay

Non credo, perché sono trainate da un solo cavallo. A Roma le chiamano "carrozzelle".


----------



## Necsus

LP, in realtà le carrozze che portano in giro i turisti a Roma (tra tante polemiche) vengono chiamate più tipicamente _botticelle,_ anche perché con _carrozzella _s'intende spesso la _sedia a rotelle_. Comunque non sono _cocchi_, no.


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao Necsus!
Frequentando poco la Roma turistica, non avevo mai sentito _botticelle_. Come mai ci sono tante polemiche?

Comunque le carrozze nei parchi sono spesso trainate da due o tre cavalli, e ai bambini spesso viene permesso di cavalcarne uno. Memorie di quando ero bambino (anni '90).


----------



## Necsus

Be', le polemiche nascono dal fatto che gli animalisti vorrebbero impedire di utilizzare i cavalli per questo stressante lavoro in mezzo al traffico romano. Ma tornando rapidamente al tema della discussione, il nome _botticella _dovrebbe derivare dalla funzione originaria del mezzo, cioè il trasporto delle botti.


----------



## longplay

Necsus said:


> LP, in realtà le carrozze che portano in giro i turisti a Roma (tra tante polemiche) vengono chiamate più tipicamente _botticelle,_ anche perché con _carrozzella _s'intende spesso la _sedia a rotelle_. Comunque non sono _cocchi_, no.



Sì, m' ero scordato di 'botticelle'; per 'sedia a rotelle' io sono abituato a 'carrozzina'. Mi sembra anche che ci sia un vecchia canzone: "come è bello in carrozzella,
sotto braccio alla tua bella", ecc. (il testo esatto non lo ricordo).

I cocchi possono essere anche "da guerra", mi pare.


----------



## Lorena1970

Il cocchio dovrebbe essere equivalente al calesse, quindi ha due sole ruote ed è scoperto. Vi ricordate la corsa delle bighe in Ben Hur? Bene, le bighe sono chocchi da guerra (wikipedia). Le carrozzelle per turisti a Firenze hanno 4 ruote (credo a Roma sia lo stesso), quindi NON sono cocchi.


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie Lorena!
Quindi per farmi un'idea, potrei pensare a un cocchio calesse come a un risciò orientale, però trainato dal cavallo.
L'obbiezione di longplay mi aveva fatto pensare che il cocchio fosse trainato da più cavalli. 

E invece "cocchiere"? È colui che guida un qualsiasi tipo di carro trainato da cavalli, non per forza un cocchio. Giusto?

EDIT:
Cercando sulle immagini di Google, non sembra che il cocchio sia equivalente del calesse, ma ve ne sono di vari tipi...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Lo. Credo che il termine abbia due significati, e che solo per quello più antico valga il discorso delle due ruote. Almeno questo è ciò che si deduce dai vocabolari, riporto qui per tutti le definizioni di _cocchio _dal DISC:

*1* Carrozza di lusso trainata da due o quattro cavalli.
*2* Nell'antichità, carro a due ruote usato in guerra o in gare circensi.

Per curiosità, QUI la storia del _carro _nell'enciclopedia Treccani.


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie Necsus!
Infatti dalle immagini di Google i cocchi sembrano carrozze molto sfarzose, tutte molto decorate con materiali preziosi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Long. Le parole le ricordo io:

Com'è delizioso andar 
sulla carrozzella
sulla carrozzella
sotto braccio alla mia bella...

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità, la parola _cocchio __(_insieme a_ coach, coche, Kutsche, ...) _proviene dall'ungherese _kocsi_ (attestata dal 1469), che deriva dal nome del paese _Kocs _dove questo tipo di "carrozza leggera" per trasportare persone fu inventato e veniva prodotto. Secondo i documenti più vecchi era a quattro ruote  ed esisteva anche la versione coperta (chiusa). Nel secolo XV queste carrozze servivano anche come "carrozze di posta" tra Buda e Vienna. Più tardi, le versioni della parola originale venivano usate anche per altri tipi di carri/carrozze ed oggi a volte anche per l'automobile (nello spagnolo e nell'ungh.)


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie francis!


francisgranada said:


> Nel secolo XV queste carrozze servivano anche come "carrozze di posta" tra Buda e Vienna.


E da Pest no? 

Interessante il fatto che poi gli inglesi chiamimo "cocchio" (_coach_) il pullman, mentre gli spagnoli chiamano "cocchio" (_coche_) l'autovettura, che invece i latino-americani chiamano "_carro_".


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> E da Pest no?


Credo di no, visto che allora Buda e Pest erano due città indipendenti, separate dal Danubio. Infatti, non credo che ci fossero ponti "carrabili" in quei tempi (ma non ne sono sicuro ...) . La capitale, oppure la sede del re, era Buda.

P.S. 


> ...  mentre gli spagnoli chiamano "cocchio" (_coche_) l'autovettura, che invece i latino-americani chiamano "_carro_".


Mi viene in mente che la "invenzione" del cocchio avviene un po' prima della scoperta dell'America, quindi è probabile che i primi _conquistadores _non ancora conscevano il termine "coche" ...


----------



## longplay

Blackman said:


> Sarà perché mio nonno noleggiava cocchi, cocchieri e cavalli, ma per me è una parola che identifica un mezzo di trasporto ben preciso. Per il resto sono d'accordo con Stella: non ricordo altro che la zucca trasformata in cocchio in Cenerentola.


 Ciao Black ! Ti ricordi delle bighe e dell' auriga ? "cocchio e cocchiere" antichi, insomma.


----------

